
Internet Is Filling Up Because Indians Are Sending Millions of ‘Good Morning’ - satyanash
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-internet-is-filling-up-because-indians-are-sending-millions-of-good-morning-texts-1516640068?mod=e2tw&page=1&pos=1
======
satyanash
_Google’s solution: a new app called Files Go that highlights files for
possible deletion—with a special feature to search out and delete all good-
morning messages at once. The company used its giant image database and
artificial-intelligence tools to train the app to weed out good-morning
messages._

------
rbanffy
The Eternal September strikes back.

------
grawprog
>One in three smartphone users in India run out of space on their phones daily

Damn that's a lot of good mornings. Are they saying it to everybody else in
the country??

